# Advice on breeding tetras



## TriniPrav (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new here to this site, however I have quite the amount of experience in breeding most fishes. However... I have been struggling recently and would love to hear some feedback and information for the experts here or anyone who can assist.
I own a small fish business in my country and I've been trying to supply myself with fishes, mainly some of the tetras. So let me start off by giving some basic information. My water out the tap here comes at over 350 PPM, therefore... Hard water, PH usually is around 6.8 to 7.4, I have been breeding tetras and barb. Getting them to spawn isn't the issue. However I have had poor hatch-rates.. lots of white unfertilized or atleast I assume... unfertilized eggs. Any assistance? I'm trying to breed in quantities that are big enough to have a nice stock for selling. So... the small number spawns are not ideal. One of the tetra I have noticed a lot of spoilt eggs in are the glofish tetras. Not sure if my water is just too hard.. I saw on a post here on this site that if the water is too hard or above 7 ph, the egg would harden before a male could fertilize it. Any information or advice you guys can assist with will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


----------

